# Back on the Flats



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome day!


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Aww man I miss Grande Isle. Wait I miss all of Louisiana. Looks like a great day.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for stoppoing by guys. It was one of those rare days in Louisiana when you actually get really nice weather on a weekend... AND the fish were cooperative! I have a feeling that I won't get too many of these opportunities until the winds die (may/june HOPEFULLY!). It was a great way to kick off 2010! Yah grand isle is unbelievable and offers tons of  saltwater options: inshore kayaking, beach wading, inshore oil rig fishing, and everything in between. I just wish that I would've brought my skiff!! Although I bet the oyster would've eaten that gel-coat alive  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm kinda thinking that if i brought some of my no. fl. low tide skillz your way i'd put a hurtin' on some cajun red   just messin' with ya man  ;D whats a little smack talking amongst anglers anyways ?? you guys have a hell of a fishery over there, congrats and enjoy bro


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, that was a great day!  Those are big reds on any tackle, but those caught on fly are especially impressive.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> i'm kinda thinking that if i brought some of my no. fl. low tide skillz your way i'd put a hurtin' on some cajun red   just messin' with ya man  ;D whats a little smack talking amongst anglers anyways ?? you guys have a hell of a fishery over there, congrats and enjoy bro


hah...do it in a 9.5 foot kayak and get back to me     
hah but seriously, yall would slaughter. I theorize that yall's fish are much more savvy. Ask PVfisher how retarded our fish can be! 

-let me know if you're ever in the area and want to fish! You needa come check out the summer duck ponds (my favorite) for reds


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats sick man hows the fishing up that way in the summer?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i miss ol' lou ,grand isle -i stayed right on the beach at grand isle state park.they let us drive on the beach w' skiff in tow ,put up a tent and fry some specks right there ,,man o man what a blast..great report _twater
keep them coming -anytide


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Thats sick man hows the fishing up that way in the summer?


Depends on what you want to catch and how you like to fish. For big topwater trout you can't beat late April, May, June near the beaches and over reefs. The trout have been couped all winter and start feeding up for the spawn. Best trophy trout areas are Lake Ponchatrain and Big Lake. 

Personally, I like sight fishing for reds the best! Summer is my favorite because the winds die down, the muddy missisisppi is at its lowest, and clear water abounds. Salinity increases with southerly winds and redfish travel pretty far up the marsh in to the dark tannic "duck ponds". These ponds are full of grass and can be a pain, but it's worth it. These reds feed agressively in schools and frequently hit topwater flies. There is plenty of kayak access too

We're about to enter into the worst part of the year for inshore sight fishing. March is THE worst month to fish the marsh and can be really windy and wet (that's when I turn to freshwater fishing). 

trophy trout guide:
http://www.louisianasportsman.com/forum.php?sec=forum&act=full&repID=72972&catID=17&sid=87263074a41382ceb452b0e418e9a9ef


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

there are no redfish in LA! 












gotta keep it quiet, or we'll have all these damn floridians over here catching our fish


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> > Thats sick man hows the fishing up that way in the summer?
> 
> 
> Depends on what you want to catch and how you like to fish. For big topwater trout you can't beat late April, May, June near the beaches and over reefs. The trout have been couped all winter and start feeding up for the spawn. Best trophy trout areas are Lake Ponchatrain and Big Lake.
> ...


Thanks for the info... I have been wanting to get up that way and chase some LA reds!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> there are no redfish in LA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha..there's plenty of marsh to go around! (i'd like see them yankees navigate katrina debris, stumps, unmarked reefs, and oil field pipes!) 

Yall come on over and spend lots of money over here!


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome fish. I will be back over there in may and can't wait ;D


----------

